# Business Week Reviewer addresses iPad a Kindle Killer Query



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Full article found here, http://www.businessweek.com/technology/ByteOfTheApple/blog/archives/2010/04/thoughts_after.html

The text specifically discusing iPad v Kindle:

"And then there's Amazon. Many of the people I've talked to have tried to compare it Amazon's Kindle electronic book reader, which I've also tried. I don't personally think the comparisons are entirely fair. Yes, its true, that the reading experience on the iPad is in many ways superior to the Kindle. But there are a few ways in which in a head-to-head comparison the Kindle wins.

The first thing I noticed was its weight. The iPad weighs 1.5 pounds versus 10.2 ounces or less than two-thirds of a pound for the Kindle. Having used a Kindle, the iPad feels a bit on the heavy side.

Second, the Kindle's battery lasts about a week on a single charge, whereas the iPad's lasts about 10 hours, depending how you use it. Most of this has to do with the fundamental differences in the display technology they use. The Kindle's e-ink screen uses power only when the image change, such as when a page is turned. The iPad's LED-backlit display requires power whenever it's in use.

The Kindle is an excellent reader, but it's a far less ambitious device. It doesn't play movies or video games. It's just for reading. The iPad is great for reading and so much more. While they overlap, they're different. In the end, I believe they'll co-exist, and some people might even go to the trouble and expense of owning both. While the iPad may cost Amazon some sales of the Kindle, it is by no means, in my mind a Kindle killer. In fact, I can't wait to try Amazon's Kindle application on the iPad, as I've turned out to like the same application on the iPhone very much."

Good to see a reviewer out there saying what most of us have been saying!


----------

